# Submitting Applications to Home Affairs,experience is the best.



## ndanmak (Nov 14, 2017)

I just found this website today and i thought i could as well post.I successfully got my Permanent Residence today after submitting an appeal in January 2016.Along the way i have learnt a few things that would certainly help your application.

1.Experience is the best teacher.Do not think you know everything and try to cut corners by saving money.Before you submit your application especially your PR ones, make sure you have double checked everything with say an migration agent or someone who is knowledgeable .

My first application i submitted most of the relevant papers but i was foolish enough not to include proof of registration with a relevant board. VFS just took my papers and never told me something was missing.

VFS are just handling agents nothing more nothing less.They take what you give them if its rejected it means more money for them.

When the time came for my appeal i successfully contacted a migration agent who calmed me down and even told me that we could submit the application even after the stated 10 days appeal deadline.

They helped me write the appeal and i submitted my application late January 2016 and only collected the results today the 14th of November.

2.Remember the application is yours and not anyone's so you have to chase it up.After having been told that the home affairs is so inefficient and with my permit expiring i decided to bother them.I send in a couple of emails which were surprisingly answered.Within a month i got a response with regards my outcome.

Do not be afraid to kindly ask them when the application will be processed. 

I might go on and on but i am sure its worth it, if people can share tips and info to make our lives more bearable when we apply.


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi Ndanmk

Can you please DM me the email addresses you made follow ups on and got responses?

TIA


----------



## MrTshiko (May 27, 2014)

Could you also please DM or share the emails you sent messages to. 

I submitted my PRP in October 2015 and have yet to get a response.


----------



## ndanmak (Nov 14, 2017)

@Jollem and Mr Tshiko i communicated with Sebolelo Molapo and the email address is as follows 
[email protected]

I just kindly asked them to check on my application since my quota permit was expiring and i was dying of stress because i would lose my job etc.

Just try its not an assurance, but trying never hurts.Does it?Good luck good people.


----------



## MrTshiko (May 27, 2014)

Thank You!!!


----------



## ConJiri (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi Ndanmak

Please could you also DM me with the email address that you corresponded with, would really appreciate it. 

Thank you


----------



## Bookishly (Jan 17, 2017)

Several people have reported quick action on their visas (which had been stuck for months on end) after writing to this email ID: [email protected]


----------

